# shooten tips needed



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

hi guy im having trouble hitin my target. I shoot ott and don't really like shooting g style , it just not comfortable for me. if anyone has any tips please let me know


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The forum is absolutely full to capacity with shooting tips. You can probably type "shooting tips" in the search bar at the top of the home screen and get tons of great information.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a good place to start:






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And there is a lot of general information and good shooting instruction here:






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guy really appreciate


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I sent you a PM to suggest a website to search? This is what I would do, no matter what level you are. 1. Charles on the Forum has two incredible videos on Fork hits. If your shooting form isn't correct it makes for a rough way to go. 2. Bill Hays has several instructional vides on shooting. 3. Nathan Masters also has some videos on shooting.


----------

